# 2 hours training



## serratus (Apr 7, 2017)

At least 2 of you are training (intensly) for 2-21/2 h. I used to train for 3 hours but everybody in the gym told me that after 1-11/2 h cortisol is killing gains. Now I never train longer than 1.5 hour (not including weighted stretching)
How are you doing to prevent cortisol to kill your gains ?
I pin slin one hour before I start training to prevent too much cortisol. Bo you think it works ? (I do it again post W/O)


----------



## ron1204 (Apr 7, 2017)

I cant imagine being in the gym for 2 hours. I  work out about an hour hard as ****. High volume, super sets, drop sets, whatever i gotta do to get my full workout at the fastest time possible to get out of there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2017)

In meet prep I have training days that would go 2.5 to 3 hours but it's like 6 guys on 1 bar.

I would eat poptarts.


----------



## ron1204 (Apr 7, 2017)

poptarts make training better.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

Gym time can go anywhere from 1.5 hours to 2 hours. There isn't any negative  effects on potential gainz for training longer.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Gym time can go anywhere from 1.5 hours to 2 hours. There isn't any negative  effects on potential gainz for training longer.



Exactly....I'm in there just over two hours and no problems here either 

Folks are either pussified or over thinkers!


----------



## Milo (Apr 7, 2017)

If you stay in there for a good period of time youre gonna need some refuel. Typically some kind of carb drink or Gatorade works best.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 7, 2017)

Best gaines and shape I was ever in came from 2 hours a day 7 days a week 23 years old.


----------



## ron1204 (Apr 7, 2017)

you people crazy. dam


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> you people crazy. dam



lol, not really as sometimes it comes down to an only option


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 7, 2017)

I train 3 hours six days a week.  Absolutely no problem with gains here.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 7, 2017)

serratus said:


> At least 2 of you are training (intensly) for 2-21/2 h. I used to train for 3 hours but everybody in the gym told me that after 1-11/2 h cortisol is killing gains. Now I never train longer than 1.5 hour (not including weighted stretching)
> How are you doing to prevent cortisol to kill your gains ?
> I pin slin one hour before I start training to prevent too much cortisol. Bo you think it works ? (I do it again post W/O)



It's safe to say you know nothing about cortisol. Try researching it.


----------



## Milo (Apr 7, 2017)

A good article I came across awhile back

https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/cortisol-and-muscle-building-does-it-even-matter.html


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 7, 2017)

None of the acute, training driven, changes in hormones matter. None of it. 
The hormone hypothesis was based off acute data showing correlations between what happens to test/gh/cortisol/whatever and MPS. Then they found that none of this shit correlated to long term gains = it doesn't matter.


----------



## Milo (Apr 7, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> None of the acute, training driven, changes in hormones matter. None of it.
> The hormone hypothesis was based off acute data showing correlations between what happens to test/gh/cortisol/whatever and MPS. Then they found that none of this shit correlated to long term gains = it doesn't matter.




I think your mention of long term is key there. And I think the best way to control your cortisol is to not cut workouts short, but to be on top of your diet and recovery including sleep.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 7, 2017)

Milo said:


> I think your mention of long term is key there. And I think the best way to control your cortisol is to not cut workouts short, but to be on top of your diet and recovery including sleep.



I don't think cortisol control should be a goal for most outside of the usual stuff you mentioned that goes hand in hand with living a better life - improve sleep, reduce stress, etc. 
It goes up during a workout because training is a stimuli based on stressing the body, which leads to the body ADAPTING over the long term (key to all gains). In other words, its a necessary part of the machine and inhibition would be a bad thing. 
Just keep lifting progressively on a decent programme and leave all this signalling stuff alone. 

Purely from a fuel perspective, I do agree with your suggestion for adding some gatorade, maybe even a bit of whey protein/EAAs mixed in, for longer sessions though. 
I used to have a formula written down somewhere about the ideal carb-protein ratio to use per hour per ML of liquid but **** me if I can find it anytime soon. I will say that gatorade is a perfect intra-wo carb blend, you don't need to splash cash on any of those expensive bullshit alternatives.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

Gatorade is my go to intra and has been for years. There really is no reason for me to look into anything else.


----------



## serratus (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you Milo. To-morrow, I train 2.5 hours (chest, arms, quads, calves and abs) + weighted stretching. My coach won't be here.
My coach only allows clear water during training to have blood in muscles and not in the stomach


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 7, 2017)

serratus said:


> Thank you Milo. To-morrow, I train 2.5 hours (chest, arms, quads, calves and abs) + weighted stretching. My coach won't be here.
> My coach only allows clear water during training to have blood in muscles and not in the stomach


You need a new coach


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2017)

serratus said:


> Thank you Milo. To-morrow, I train 2.5 hours (chest, arms, quads, calves and abs) + weighted stretching. My coach won't be here.
> My coach only allows clear water during training to have blood in muscles and not in the stomach



If you have blood in your stomach you should see the doctor. Probably an ulcer


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2017)

and you notice how it's us old fuuuks that can hang....just sayin:32 (17):


----------



## Milo (Apr 7, 2017)

Im 27 but feel 40. Does that count?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2017)

Milo said:


> Im 27 but feel 40. Does that count?



well, I'm 49 going on 25...so yea...why not!


----------



## Dex (Apr 8, 2017)

Jenner said:


> well, I'm 49 going on 25...so yea...why not!



We will need pics to check the validity of this statement.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 8, 2017)

I need about 1 30 to 2 hours to finish up


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 8, 2017)

I just don't have 2 hours per day to train. If I did, I would do it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2017)

Weekends I easily spend 2 hours in the gym - both Sat and Sun. During the week I train before my shift & have to keep it to an hour fifteen.


----------



## MuscleBeach (Apr 9, 2017)

Its based on what you are doing while you are in the gym,.
	If you don't do anything else than lifting with full speed then 60-90 minutes is enough.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 9, 2017)

People hear bullshit and believe it. It's crazy. First the cortisol and now u can't drink anything but water so u don't have blood in your stomach???? Whatttttt????

And there's been days leading up to a meet that I've trained for about three hours. I train from 2-4 four days a week.


----------



## Milo (Apr 9, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> People hear bullshit and believe it. It's crazy. First the cortisol and now u can't drink anything but water so u don't have blood in your stomach???? Whatttttt????
> 
> And there's been days leading up to a meet that I've trained for about three hours. I train from 2-4 four days a week.



Its astonishing really. Anyone can call thrmselves a trainer with Instagram amd YouTube now days. It has turned into a joke of a "profession".

On a side note, PM for my training specials. First 3 clients get a packet of FitTea!!!


----------



## serratus (Apr 9, 2017)

As far as "blood in the stomach" is concerned I used the wrong words, I meant "digestion interferes with anabolism". My previous coach advised me to start training at least 1.5 hour  after breakfast.
I don't understand why you always say I'm believing bs. I know, I'm not as strong and heavy as you but you never prove anything with solid studies (except Milo and zuzulo). I don't either but I don't think I'm knowledgable.
My coaches have diploma and experience. One of them competed in the US to get his professional card and he participated in Olympia. He is presently taining a guy who weighs a shredded  160 kg (he is tall) and I find him huged (youtube considers him as the heaviest bodybuilder in 2017). The other, 56 years, trained many guys who won IFBB France. He won IFBB world when 41 y of age, he is writing a new training method
There is nothing wrong with my coaches I'm just not as gifted as you. And I have little hope for the future because I'm already 70.


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2017)

You're 70 years old?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 9, 2017)

How many coaches does a 70 yr old need and what are they coaching you on?


----------



## serratus (Apr 9, 2017)

I apologize if I offended any of you, it wasn't my purpose. But I'm getting sick of having to justify everything I think or do instead of getting a clear response to my questions
Yes Jin, i'll be 70 exactly on May 1st (born in 1947).


----------



## serratus (Apr 9, 2017)

Nblesavage, I'm preparing a comp and I'm far from ready, that's why I need a coach. After several years without coaching, I decided to hire one a year ago. I f... my left elbow doing DC (tendon was torned off getting a bit of bone) and I got operated. After the operation, I wasn't allowed to use my left elbow (my left arm was in plaster). I could only train legs but I needed someone to help me putting weights on bars. That's my main reason for getting a coach and I trained legs 3 times a week for 2.5 months. I thought I would get huge legs but it didn't work.


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2017)

serratus said:


> I apologize if I offended any of you, it wasn't my purpose. But I'm getting sick of having to justify everything I think or do instead of getting a clear response to my questions
> Yes Jin, i'll be 70 exactly on May 1st (born in 1947).



Well, regardless of whether people agree with your approaches to BB I applaud you for your efforts. I'm sure many of us won't be putting in the work you're putting in when we're your age. Well done.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Apr 9, 2017)

I like to have a life outside of the gym and training.  1 1/2 hours max for me, beyond that and it starts to affect the rest of my life and family.  I tend to believe bodybuilding/powerlifting should compliment your life, not take it over.  3 hours in the gym daily is taking your life over (IMO).


----------



## serratus (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you Jin. I'm glad someone can understand my motivation


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 10, 2017)

This thread is blowing my mind. I thought Jenner was way younger, I thought Milo was way older, and this gentleman is 70. On top of that, Legit question, WTF is everyone doing in the gym for 3 hours and over 5 times a week? reps and sets? I feel like I would run out of exercises if I even had 3 hours to train....

Doing full body is one thing. I can see 3 hours a day, 3 days a week. But Jesus, 3 hours a day for, over 5 times a week is nuts.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 10, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> This thread is blowing my mind. I thought Jenner was way younger, I thought Milo was way older, and this gentleman is 70. On top of that, Legit question, WTF is everyone doing in the gym for 3 hours and over 5 times a week? reps and sets? I feel like I would run out of exercises if I even had 3 hours to train....
> 
> Doing full body is one thing. I can see 3 hours a day, 3 days a week. But Jesus, 3 hours a day for, over 5 times a week is nuts.


 Buddy go watch a group of multi-ply guys train squats. You'll need to bring snacks. 


I can easily spend 3 hours on a squat day. But a good chunk of that is spend just getting ready. My warmups and sets are all spaced like a meet.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 10, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I can easily spend 3 hours on a squat day.



I get it, Thats how I am on back day BUUUUT im talking about the guys claiming to do that 4 more times during the week. Spending 1 or 2 days in the gym doing your favorite routine for 3 hours is one thing. Doing that 5+ times a week is like holy crap, to me at least. I mean, to each their own, it just blows my mind that anyone can do that so often and it not get to the point of just "hanging out".


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 10, 2017)

Milo said:


> If you stay in there for a good period of time youre gonna need some refuel. Typically some kind of carb drink or Gatorade works best.


	This.
	I believe cortisol is less of a concern for you than fueling your body for a solid session.  Evaluate peri-workout nutrition and adjust as necessary for energy levels, but effects of cortisol should be negligible.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 10, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> This thread is blowing my mind. I thought Jenner was way younger, I thought Milo was way older, and this gentleman is 70. On top of that, Legit question, WTF is everyone doing in the gym for 3 hours and over 5 times a week? reps and sets? I feel like I would run out of exercises if I even had 3 hours to train....
> 
> Doing full body is one thing. I can see 3 hours a day, 3 days a week. But Jesus, 3 hours a day for, over 5 times a week is nuts.



lol, it's all in the looks 

and yes, I am limited to full body workouts at this stage in life as I am doing other things for staying in shape...I'm done "living" in the gym so that's why my workouts are 2 + hours


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> This thread is blowing my mind. I thought Jenner was way younger, I thought Milo was way older, and this gentleman is 70. On top of that, Legit question, WTF is everyone doing in the gym for 3 hours and over 5 times a week? reps and sets? I feel like I would run out of exercises if I even had 3 hours to train....
> 
> Doing full body is one thing. I can see 3 hours a day, 3 days a week. But Jesus, 3 hours a day for, over 5 times a week is nuts.



Well, I for one have noticed that at 52 I need more warm ups to get where I'm going.  I can get to the same end, actually better now, but say for example where I used to jump weight in warm ups by 90 pounds, my joints prefer to do it in 50 pound increments.  I stay plenty busy for 3 hours.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 11, 2017)

I thought I read some articles debunking the fuk out of this myth. It's still tax season and too lazy to spend free time finding sources.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 11, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Well, I for one have noticed that at 52 I need more warm ups to get where I'm going.  I can get to the same end, actually better now, but say for example where I used to jump weight in warm ups by 90 pounds, my joints prefer to do it in 50 pound increments.  I stay plenty busy for 3 hours.



No need to explain yourself brother. This is what you enjoy doing and ain't nobody can tell you different. You have that kick ass home gym too so you good.


----------



## serratus (Apr 13, 2017)

Here is my "crazy" routine
Monday : hams, chest, back (1 hour with coach)
Tuesday : chest, quads, back (1 hour with coach)
Wednesday : shoulders, quads, arms, calves (2 h alone)
Thursday : shoulders, quads, bis-tris (1 hour with coach)
Friday : chest, quads, arms, calves (2h alone)
Saturday : shoulders, quads, calves, abs (2h alone)
 I go to failure ofr most sets and always the last one
After each W/O I have to rest in the lock-room before I can do anything
Working with my coach is more intense than working alone (for instance 1 mn rest measured with a chronometer watch)
After each training I have (alone) 20 mn weighted stretching : 3 times 90 mn for each trained muscle
Back home I get 30 mn capillarisation for the 2 main trained muscles
I don't get bored, only on Sunday because I don't train


----------

